# very shy anthias



## im_a_clownfish (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi All,

I had read up on anthias (purple queen I believe I have), and had purchased one about 5 weeks ago. It's pretty shy and rarely comes out of her rock home for long. I know anthias are a schooling fish and need others to feel comfortable, but my question is how many? If I got her one companion, would that be enough to make her less timid? (Seemed to work for my cleaner shrimp...lol). I hate having a fish I never see, and esp. one that hides during feeding times (shes obviously eating tho as shes been in there for 5 maybe even 6 weeks and still doing fine. Or with this type of fish, do I need 3 or 4 of them to make them less timid? In the lfs they were all swimming around and everything, even her, assuming because they were with a bunch of their own kind. I hesitate to get a bunch of them as I don't want to overstock my tank, even tho I assume they are fairly light on the bio load, and they are still very small right now too....

I love the fish and she is so beautiful - I know many ppl dont have much luck with these but shes doing fine so far - just super timid.


----------



## im_a_clownfish (Sep 19, 2005)

anybody? anyone???


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

at this point I probably wouldn't add anything more into your tank as its already a heavy bioload, more anthias would help, but the risk to the water chemistry in your tank is too great.


----------

